# RED BELLIES



## PacuSCuz (Sep 18, 2003)

i have 5 red bellies that are like 4-6 inches. I have never seen them eat before







and i just got them recently. I heard starving them will make them less shy than they already are. Is this a good idea?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how long have you had them heh starving is aight but when there hungry there will take out the weakiest rb 1st for there meal heh


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah starving them will definatly be a bad idea. You will just end up losing one of your rb's!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Give them time to adjust to your tank. You recently just got them. Once they feel comfortable in their new environment they will eat.


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

start with feeders and turn the lights out at night they will eat when they get comf. and hungry. mine eat only at night at first then after about a mounth they eat anything that i put in the tank.. they love raw scalops right now. but i still give them feeders twice a week.

peace
bk


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Starving them is *never* a good idea under any circumstance. It's merely, for the most part, a tactic used by dorks who want to see their fish rip something apart.
Starvation will inevitably lead to slow growth and increased danger to tank mates.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

well in ways starving can be a good idea to get your fish on a better diet....you dont get much nutrition off of feeders...


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

well dont starve them but remove the goldfish and put some freeze dried krill in your tank.....itll float for a while and eventually they may go for it...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't starve them, just turn out the lights. No lights is a key to eating in new p's.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

starving is kinda mean...


----------



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

just be patient... Don't ever starve them, that would be the worst thing you could do... It's a really bad idea.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Starving them is *never* a good idea under any circumstance. It's merely, for the most part, a tactic used by dorks who want to see their fish rip something apart.


 Right on - very to the point...
















One exception though, imo: fish that refuse to eat non-live foods can be put on a strict diet (*not* starving completely) for a while, to 'force' them to accept prepared foods.
But under other circumstances, it serves no purpose whatsoever...


----------

